# Log furniture



## shaunbagone (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone have any pictures of some rustic outdoor furniture they have made. Want to make some benches for the fire pit.


----------



## mtnmom5 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Outdoor Log Bench*

Here is a link to an outdoor bench that we carry - it is very easy to make on your own as well!

Good Luck!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 17, 2008)

That is some nice looking furniture on your Ebay page. I have always wanted to try making some log furniture, and had thought about making a bed.

Nice stuff, inspirational even.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 17, 2008)

*Chainsaw Furniture*

Shaunbagon
Made three of these benches from 14" White Cedar using my son's Husky 350. Great outdoor furniture for around the firepit. - - Al


----------



## drivadesl (Jan 19, 2008)

Great looking bench Nikocker. Very nice balance in the design. If I can ask a couple questions, how did you do the mortices for the back supports? How hard was it to cut the radii for the seat? The fit looks very tight from the picture, and must have taken some chisel and hand work? I would think maybe you would trace the radius, cut grooves for the profile, and finish with a chisel. Either way, very nice work.


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 19, 2008)

Around the fire pit, heck, I'd put that in my living room .


----------



## germy01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are some pictures of a log railing I built for my upstairs and a log bed I built for my brother and his wife for their wedding present.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice work Germy! The bed is almost exactly what I want for our guest room, with a couple of similar nightstands.

Would you care to tell us a little about how you went about building it?


Thanks!


.


----------



## germy01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words. I learned from a friend of mine who has built lots of log furniture. Lots of hard work and time went into them. The bed frame sits inside the bed so the logs don't support anything. All the spindles are hand shaped with a draw knife and fitted into the rails after drilling the rail with a keyhole saw then chiseling out the middle of the key hole saw. I do all the holes on the bottom first then insert the spindles and lay it down and mark the top rail. Then more drilling and draw knife work. The rails are lag bolted to the posts that is the only mechanical connectors in the bed. The spindles all free float. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup, it makes perfect sense. Thanks for the explanation, I appreciate it.

I was really hoping that you'd say "that it took a little over two hours to complete, including lunch..." LOL.

.


----------



## germy01 (Jan 21, 2008)

I know they make spindle shapers for log furniture. That must make things go a lot quicker but I don't like that look as much as the appearance of the whole spindle going into the rail.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Real nice!*

Wow that is really good work you did. 
That is pretty cool.
I have made a couple of tables and some lamps out of some logs.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks!*



drivadesl said:


> Great looking bench Nikocker. Very nice balance in the design. If I can ask a couple questions, how did you do the mortices for the back supports? How hard was it to cut the radii for the seat? The fit looks very tight from the picture, and must have taken some chisel and hand work? I would think maybe you would trace the radius, cut grooves for the profile, and finish with a chisel. Either way, very nice work.



The mortices were accomplished with a large forsener drill bit to about 3 to 4" deep and then the backrests were shaved by hand to fit very snuggly. In fact I drove them in with a mall. I then trimmed the tops with chainsaw at the angle shown. The seat fit was done by tracing radius with a divider on the leg runners and then using my sons' Husky 350 I cut multiple kerfs to remove most of the wood. Then it was a minor clean up with 1/2" chisel. A single 8" lag bolt with washer countersunk 4" from the bottom secures the seat to the leg runners. Each bench weighs about 60 lbs I'd guess. The three benches live at my sons' house in the UP of Michigan and the White Cedar is native up there. Should weather the winters OK.

Thanks - - -AL


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 26, 2008)

Germy, I remember seeing those pictures a while ago and couldn't find them in a search, thanks for posting again.

Do you not turn down the ends of the spindles? If not, I guess you're using all different size hole saws depending on each spindle and then adjusting as needed?

I'm going to make a railing for my shed with cedar and wanted to do the railings like that.


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 26, 2008)

That bed is beautiful, good effort mate.


----------



## germy01 (Jan 28, 2008)

I draw knife the spindles down to the nearest size hole saw I have. In theory the spindle sizes could all be different but usually about 3 different sizes since most of the spindles are similar in size.


----------

